# Cascading 2 wireless Routers



## Sebbe (Apr 1, 2007)

Hello,

I've 2 wireless routers:
- primary router: Linksys WAG300N (connected to the internet) - IP: 192.168.1.1
- secondary router: now SMCWBR 14-G2 - IP: 192.168.1.2
later Linksys WRT54GR

I've connected the two routers with a straight UTP cat5 cable from port 1 to port 1 (not the WAN port). If I connect my laptop (Vista) to the SMC, with a cable, I can surf on the internet. I can also connect the the wireless network of the Linksys. But I can't connect to the wireless network of the SMC.

On the SMC the DHCP is disabeld. How can I connect to the wireless network to surf on the internet?

THX
Sebbe


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Make sure wireless is enabled on the SMC and that the SSID for the two routers are different.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Here are the complete instructions, this is how I've configured a number of networks, including my own. Take note of moving the secondary router's IP base address out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router, but in the same subnet.

Connecting two SOHO broadband routers together.

Configure the IP address of the secondary router to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address.

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!


----------



## Sebbe (Apr 1, 2007)

SSID are different on both routers first is SebbeAP1 and second is SebbeAP2.

Are the IPnrs wrong? primary is 192.168.1.1 and secondary is 192.168.1.2


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Actually, the IP address of the secondary router can be anything OUTSIDE the range of the DHCP server of the primary router. If your primary router doesn't include 192.168.1.2 in it's DHCP server pool, that address is fine.

Mine have different SSID's here.


----------



## Sebbe (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm sorry but I don't know where to look.

The DHCP from the second router is disabeld. The primary routers dhcp pool is starting at 192.168.1.100

So what do I have to do?


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

IP settings look ok. When you try to connect wirelessly to the SMC router does the PC get an IP address (ipconfig/all)? Does it show the Linksys router IP as the default gateway and DNS server?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You need to set the base address of the secondary router outside the DHCP pool addresses of the primary router, but in the same subnet.


----------

